# comment trouver l'adresse d'un firewall



## ErickMichel (26 Avril 2001)

Bonjour, 

Mon petit G4 est perdu dans limmense Lan tentaculaire (et un peu bordelique) de notre institut.
Si IE tourne normalement (bien que très lentement vu la faible bande passante que nous avons vers lextérieur) il mest absolument impossible de me connecter à un serveur Hotline, ICQ ou IRC. Le problème viendrait  des firewall et autre proxi installé sur notre réseau.

Ne riez pas mais il ma été impossible de trouver un responsable capable  ou qui accepte de me donner les adresses des ces serveurs.

Ma question : existe t-il des outils MAC qui permettent de déterminer ladresse dun proxi ou dun firewall ? Jai essayé  Whatroute 1,5 sans succes.

Merci 

Tout les conseils sont les bienvenus

Erick


----------



## Neo (26 Avril 2001)

So on ne t'apas donné lédresse des routeurs et autres composants réseaux c'est pour, à mon avis, que tu évites de les triturer...

Avec What Route en théorie tu devrais le voir s'afficher avec un traceroute. Dans le TdB TCP/IP y a quoi chez toi ?

A+


----------



## Nephou (26 Avril 2001)

Début de réponse ? J´ai le même problème ici chez Grey et à Estienne (mon école). À ma modeste connaissance, il n´est solvable uniquement qu´à partir du serveur. Explication : chaque protocole réseau utilise un port. Si tu regardes ta configue IE, à PROXY, configuration, tu verras à un endroit port:8080, c´est le port du protocole http. Pour le ftp, c´est souvent 2021. Tous les ports ne sont pas ouverts pour des raisons évidentes de sécurité. Or Hotline, par exemple utilise une multitude de ports, tu peux le vérifier avec un moteur de recherche hotline : certaines adresses sont du genre xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:chiffre. ce chiffre est le port utilisé. Mon frère qui emmène son iMac à son bureau pour ses "mises à jour" à résolu le problème en configurant le serveur NT

------------------
alg42m


----------

